# ID for Spider in Maldives



## monze (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi All,

Was hoping you could help me. I found a spider in my beach hut in the Maldives and wondered what species it was? I didn't have a camera handy so i've found some pics online of what it looked like? (I hope they are not all different?)

I'd appreciate any help you could give
Thanks in advance
Monze


----------



## monze (Aug 24, 2007)

Actually the first two look more like the one I see, the third one more for the size


----------



## Blaster (Aug 24, 2007)

1. Heteropoda sp. (looks venatoria to me)
2. Heteropoda sp. (quite venatoriish too, but a bit too much red ;-))
3. Huntsman for sure, maybe Heyteropoda sp.

Matthew.


----------



## lucanidae (Aug 25, 2007)

Number three is Isopeda sp.


----------

